# schnell lager fuer ein M6



## Christiaan (30. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand noch lager fuer ein M6 Rahmen? Ich brauche 4 lager, damit ich alle gleich austauschen kann.


----------



## Christiaan (31. Mai 2010)

Hat sich schon erledigd, ueber flo von Shocker, Danke Flo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

